# Cat wants in and out all the time



## daugapils (Nov 3, 2008)

Hi All

I have a particular problem with our moggy, hopefully someone can point me in the right direction.
We have a cat flat for her to go out but also a door at the top of the stairs - we hae a small child and neeed to keep this door closed at all times plus in winter it needs to be shut too.So when cat wants to go out or to be let it she has to ask, i.e. scrath the door or meaow.
Our cat has always been in a habit of constatnly going out and in again but lately it become ridiculous.Sometimes she can come in,walk around,check her food bowl maybe , and afterr five minutes she would ask to go out again.Then in 5 minutes she comes back.And this is repeated up to an hour sometimes.
This loitering is starting to get on my nerves...
I can thing of only few things why she does it:
1. Afraid of neighbourhood cats (she is not a braest cat to be honest)
2. She believes that her food woulld be replentished more often if she does it (she is doinge lately only likes dry food too)
3. She cant make up her mind
3. She does it to p**ss me off

Thank you for any ideas!


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2008)

has she a litter tray available to her?
has she been wormed recently?
has she got an uti?
is she neutered?


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

Get a cat litter tray and ignore her!


----------



## daugapils (Nov 3, 2008)

mrsdusty said:


> has she a litter tray available to her?
> has she been wormed recently?
> has she got an uti?
> is she neutered?


Thank you for reply!

No she never had a litter tray , only as kitten.She very rarely pees in the bath though if she is very angrly but normally she can asksto go out for toilet
I do need to deworm her - has not done it for months...How can this be a reason ?
She is neutered too.

I would not like to keep cat tray in the house - I don;t mind to let her out occasionaly but 20 times a day seems a bit over...


----------



## daugapils (Nov 3, 2008)

shortbackandsides said:


> Get a cat litter tray and ignore her!


Thank you for your reply

I do believe in cat's freedom of movement 
Seriously I would rather not have cat's cr*p in the house especially with small kids...


----------



## daugapils (Nov 3, 2008)

mrsdusty said:


> has she a litter tray available to her?
> has she been wormed recently?
> has she got an uti?
> is she neutered?


Sorry , what is uti?


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2008)

daugapils said:


> Thank you for reply!
> 
> No she never had a litter tray , only as kitten.She very rarely pees in the bath though if she is very angrly but normally she can asksto go out for toilet
> I do need to deworm her - has not done it for months...How can this be a reason ?
> ...


Excessive need to wee is a sign of a urinary infection.

She needs to be wormed - she could be constantly hungry. Also as a responsible parent you are putting your kids at risk by not getting your cat wormed.
You need to get your cat to the vets.


----------



## daugapils (Nov 3, 2008)

Good point.

Can't I deworm her at home?I have been giving her tablets to deworm before..
I wil check her insurance to see if I can claim check for possible urinarly Maybe try to deworm he first and then see if her habits change...
Don;t want to be looking tighfisted here but I would rather try to avoid vets bills if I it is worms and can rid of them myself..


----------



## ErbslinTrouble (Sep 1, 2008)

daugapils said:


> Good point.
> 
> Can't I deworm her at home?I have been giving her tablets to deworm before..
> I wil check her insurance to see if I can claim check for possible urinarly Maybe try to deworm he first and then see if her habits change...
> Don;t want to be looking tighfisted here but I would rather try to avoid vets bills if I it is worms and can rid of them myself..


depends on the wormer you are using. a prescription wormer is the best for them and will cover all the worms. you can get this from the vets with out taking puss in and getting a consult charge. OR you could take her in for the check up for the Urinary problem and get it then. As for your insurance covering the urinary condition. If she does in fact have a urinary problem your insurance will cover it. but you will have an excess to pay before they will pay for anything.

It's also possible the toddler or small child is the culprit of the in and out. sometimes children can make kitties uneasy and will cause behavioural problems. If this is the case you may need to look into using a Feliway plug in or looking into a calming drug for kitten from your vets. In some cases your insurance will cover these as well. You can get a covered litter tray for your kitty to use whilst in the house which will keep the children away from the litter as much as possible. regular cleaning should suffice if you're worried. Many people all over the world have children and cats indoors and don't have issues with the poo. Most cats in the US are indoor cats and i don't think it's kept them from having children! :laugh: you may also find that kitty is playing a game with you just to get your attention. the in and out is making kitty the centre of it so she will continue to do it for the attention, just as a child will go 'ut oh' when they drop something off the top of their highchair when eating. I do hope you take kitty in to the vets and if you feel that money is going to be an issue discuss this with your vets so they can cater to your circumstances and maybe allow you to pay half now and half later or pay over a period of time. Also this will help them to not give you all the bells and whistles and try to get down to business and leave all the extras out.


----------



## daugapils (Nov 3, 2008)

Thank you very much for your replies everyone!

I will deworm her a first thing and then take her to the vet to check her out.She has not been to the vet since she was neutered so it is good think to do a checkup anyway

Regards
daugapils


----------

